# REC:  Mortadella, Swiss Cheese Salad



## kadesma (May 8, 2007)

_I'm planning to have this saturday afternoon. It's a family favorite when it's warm and we are outside by the pool...Even the little guys like it._
_I use about a lb. of cubed swiss cheese or Gruyere,about a cup and a half of cubed mortadella,1/2 cup of chopped sweet pickles,and a good size bunch of salad greens. I mix up about 1/3 or a little more of evoo,several Tablespoons grainy mustard,1-2 tablespoons either red wine vinegar or rice wine vinegar, freshly ground black pepper and salt to taste..._
_I put the cheese and meat in a bowl and pour the dressing over and toss well. Put your greens on a good size platter and then spoon the cheese, meat, and the  dressing over the greens...We just have some warm french bread and butter and a tall cool drink with this..it's filling and we love the taste._

_kadesma _


----------



## Constance (May 8, 2007)

I think your little guys are lucky to have a grandma like you. Everything you cook sounds delicious! And I'll bet you have plenty of hugs to go with.


----------



## kadesma (May 8, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I think your little guys are lucky to have a grandma like you. Everything you cook sounds delicious! And I'll bet you have plenty of hugs to go with.


Thanks Connie,
I consider myself so lucky to have these  little ones in my life. Each one of them is all kid, but all of them are so sweet and loving. My oldest daughter sat on the sofa friday and laughed til she cried, when she came to pick up Carson, Cade had run in ahead of her and was perched on one knee, holding Carson, Ethan was on the other knee and Livi was wedged in the middle hanging on to my neck..She said it reminded her of bedtime with her sister and brothers when they were little, each one elbowing the other for the best spot on Ma's lap 

kadesma


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2007)

What a perfect summer salad!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (May 8, 2007)

_You're welcome Lyndatooo   Glad you like it._

_kadesma_


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2007)

Sounds very close to a good old-fashioned antipasto salad.

I use a mix of cubed swiss, gruyere, provolone, mortadella, salami, capacole ham, etc., etc., etc., mixed with some dill pickle relish, pickled &/or roasted peppers, marinated artichoke hearts, extra-virgin olive oil, red wine vinegar, dried oregano, & mixed greens.


----------



## kadesma (May 9, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Sounds very close to a good old-fashioned antipasto salad.
> 
> I use a mix of cubed swiss, gruyere, provolone, mortadella, salami, capacole ham, etc., etc., etc., mixed with some dill pickle relish, pickled &/or roasted peppers, marinated artichoke hearts, extra-virgin olive oil, red wine vinegar, dried oregano, & mixed greens.


We love antipasto and make it up a day ahead and make a meal of it the next day for lunch.We do add some imported tuna from Italy to ours, it's something passed along from DH's nona..

kadesma


----------

